# Surrey B.C. - White Pigeon Needs A Home



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

There is a lovely older pigeon in Surrey BC that needs to find a home. It is banded with CPF 99 CH 898 and efforts to locate the owner have thus far be unsuccessful. This bird was reported through 911 Pigeon Alert. Please post back here or e-mail me at [email protected] if you can give this bird a home, and I will get you in touch with the person who rescued and has been caring for the bird.

The band secretary for the CPFA advised that this bird is likely to be a Roller or possibly a Tippler.

Terry


----------

